# Star Wars 9: So war das Ende angeblich ursprünglich geplant (Spoiler)



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars 9: So war das Ende angeblich ursprünglich geplant (Spoiler)*

						Erst vergangenen Monat ist mit Star Wars Episode 9: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers der zunächst letzte Teil der Star-Wars-Saga erschienen. So richtig zufrieden waren die Zuschauer aber nicht mit dem Ende des Films. Nun ist im Internet ein Drehbuch aufgetaucht, das beweisen soll, dass ursprünglich alles anders geplant war.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars 9: So war das Ende angeblich ursprünglich geplant (Spoiler)*


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: So war das Ende angeblich ursprünglich geplant (Spoiler)*

Nach Episode 8 hätte ich es nicht geglaubt, aber das wär vielleicht der bessere Teil 9 geworden...


----------



## tallantis (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: So war das Ende angeblich ursprünglich geplant (Spoiler)*

Hört sich immer noch bescheuert an, wenn auch weniger bescheuert als der eigentliche Film.


----------



## I3uschi (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: So war das Ende angeblich ursprünglich geplant (Spoiler)*

Ich fand Teil 9 super, war zu keinem Zeitpunkt langweilig. Ok, man ist auf Nummer sicher gegangen.
Die Alternative klingt auch nicht schlecht.
Der Sound war aber auch krass, alter Finne wie einem die einzelnen Tonspuren aus allen Richtungen und die Ohren geballert wurde. 

Aber was weiss ich schon? Bin kein Filmkritiker oder einer dieser nerdigen Hater.


----------

